# A propósito de la enseñanza, didáctica etc...



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2011)

Primero me presentaré un poco para el que no me conozca.
Soy profesor de Electricidad aunque anteriormente lo era de Electrónica; tuve que pasar dos oposiciones por la nula salida profesional que tiene la electrónica y por ende no hay trabajo como profesor en España. Pero no va por ahí el tema.

¿Es manía mía o hay un grupo creciente de docentes que "no miden sus fuerzas"? Osea que ponen a sus alumnos trabajos totalmente inadecuados al nivel académico que cursan.

Por la parte de abajo observo a los "reinventores de la rueda" y emplean el escaso tiempo de clase (no en otros países, aquí tienen el tiempo MUY limitado) en hacer contadores a mano, puertas lógicas con transistores y un largo etcétera. Eso estaría muy bien si uno fuese a poner una fábrica de contadores, pero me parece mas práctico aprender a usar adecuadamente los que hay. (cámbiese contadores por cualquier otra cosa que exista integrada y se haga como ejercicio "a pedales")

Por la parte de arriba están los que mandan hacer "satélites artificiales" a los alumnos de primero. Dudo mucho de la utilidad didáctica de este sistema mas allá de que el estudiante haga un cut&paste de www.elrincondelvago.com o alguna página semejante entendiendo poco o nada de lo que hizo. Estas personas se acaban creyendo que saben hacer X cosa mientras que no tienen ni idea de en que se fundamenta.

He de decir que esto no es solo en la electricidad, es común mandar a un estudiante de delineación el proyecto de algo que en la realidad no haría ni si quiera un arquitecto solo, y por otro lado entretenerse en hacer tangencias a mano y no en el autocad.

Que conste que en el instituto en el que trabajo conozco bastante gente de ambos tipos, incluso de los dos simultáneamente. A lo mejor es que el raro soy yo. (lo mas seguro)


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2011)

> Soy profesor de Electricidad aunque anteriormente lo era de Electrónica



 ahora me explico  



> ¿Es manía mía o hay un grupo creciente de docentes que "no miden sus fuerzas"?


yo tambien creo que hay un grupo creciente.... veo que tiene su lado positivo y negativo...

el positivo es que es creciente, lo que significa que el ramo puede activarse mas en los hispanoparlante, o  latinoamericanos o como se diga...

el negativo es que si no se dan cuenta o nos damos cuenta, que no es tan sencillo y empezamos con lo basico, nunca aprendemos nada...



> Por la parte de abajo observo a los "reinventores de la rueda" y emplean el escaso tiempo de clase (no en otros países, aquí tienen el tiempo MUY limitado) en hacer contadores a mano, puertas lógicas con transistores y un largo etcétera. Eso estaría muy bien si uno fuese a poner una fábrica de contadores, pero me parece mas práctico aprender a usar adecuadamente los que hay. (cámbiese contadores por cualquier otra cosa que exista integrada y se haga como ejercicio "a pedales")



estoy deacuerdo con eso, como si a estas alturas de la vida se pasaran un semestre enseñado el uso del MS-DOS....

yo ni maestro, ni alumno ... pero si tengo ojo critico y se da uno cuenta


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 27, 2011)

Este fenomeno se da en todos lados... no solo en la electronica, mi teoria es que aplicando la ley de pareto el 80% de los profesores son malos profesores, y como no quieren parecerlo ante sus alumnos adoptan 2 categorias.... los maestros "barco" (asi les decimos en Mexico) que enseñan poniendole todo lo facil al alumno para que lo entienda rapido y no pregunte... y los maestros exigentes, que enseñan poniendole todo muy dificil al alumno para que no pregunte... 

Yo siento que lo mejor esta en el medio... darle al alumno solo un poco mas de lo que pide para que expanda su vision...


----------

